# 20 GUAGE O/U RECOMMENDATION??



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Gentlemen, I am looking to buy a 20 gauge O/U in the $1500.00 price range. Could you please recommend something that is lightweight?
Also, please tell me what NOT to buy or brands to stay away from.
Thank you in advance for your replies.
Sam in Colorado.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There are a host of good O/U in that price range, Berreta,Ruger,Browning etc.. The key is to find the one that will fit you the best. Most of us will never shoot one of these enough for hunting and tune up trap and skeet to ever begin to wear them out.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would stay clear of the Ruger... the Beretta is very tight and hard to open. The Citori are not made to very close tolerances and are also rough. AYA or SKB make great guns... if you can ever find an old Browning Superposed, buy it - the fit/finish/and shootability are beyond compare. Plus, it will increase in value as you shoot it.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Sasha&Abby, Tell me more about the Ruger. It was one that I was told at Bass Pro shop to go for.
Here is why I ask. I am very leary of marketing. Marketing can be real smooth and oily but break your heart when it does not work out as advertised.
In almost any "major" purchase, I alway ask the question, tell me what not to buy.
Thanks 
Sam


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have seen some Rugers that were not up to par = fit/finish. I understand some of the older models got a little slop in them - I do not know this from personal experience, just passing on what I heard.

I have lots of experience with the Superposed and SKB's though... They are both expensive, but worth the cost - expecially the Supers... they were about 85% hand made.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

From what I have seen most Rugers are overbuilt. Not a bad thing, but they can feel heavy. They are very popular out here. I wouldn't say it is a bad choice. I have to say I sure like the feel of the Berettas though over most of the O/U I have handled. Very nice and light, yet controlable. I would handle the ones in your price range and see which feels best. In that price range, the lemons are pretty much weeded out. Under a 1,000 you best look carefully.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey guys, great feedback. I appreciate it. I own a SBE for ducks and a couple of pump guns. This 20 gauge will be mostly for shooting upland and some clays. I really don't know that much about the over/unders other than what feels right.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

The only thing that I do not like about the Berettas is that the are about a half inch longer at the heel than the others mentioned. Can't tell by looking at it but when you shoulder it you feel it every time. This is one of the things that I here more than anything else, and I sell shotguns. In that price range you can get a White Onix, it is there lower end gun to the market but still real nice. Anything in the Silver Pidgeons are nice but cost a pretty penny. Retail for around 1600.

The Rugers are very well built and will last a lifetime. I own a 20 and a 12 and have no complaints. The are built to better tolerences than the Browning but are on par with the Berettas. Still made in the United States too. Retail around 1500-1700

The Brownings are nice guns but getting one in the price range is tricky. I would not recommend shooting any superposed that you come across because it will just devalue the gun. Maybe shoot alittle trap that that would be all. Cynergy's are a love-hate relationship. Citoris are nice but the price is getting out of this world.

Any of these guns are going to last a lifetime and you will never be able to shoot one loose.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have a box of Supers and shoot all of them except two that are NIB... it will NOT devalue them as long as you do not abuse them.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

If he hunts upland guaranteed they will show wear. I don't know of a single person that hunts upland and can keep there guns in immaculate shape.
BTW it will devalue gun. I work with guns like this everyday and the the prices will range when it comes to guns that have been used and guns that don't.

This is why you don't use the Superposed guns that are NIB. :wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree about the NIB guns... you are correct. I was referring to guns that have been used... About all I hunt with are Supers - they get very little wear from me, but get used a lot.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

This is why in our inventory we have Supers that are priced anywhere from $600 to around $5000.

All depends on the condition and the model. Ones with better condition were used less than the ones that have seen there way around a swamp or field.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Have to agree with sasha and Abby about the Ruger. Do a quck search on Shotgunworld and you'll find tons of negatives on them. They are either good or bad. Seems to be no middle ground.

I would probly go with the Browning lightning for a light weight hunting gun. If you plan on shooting clays much, I'd then be hesitant as some have reported breach face problems when they are used alot (thousands and thousands of rounds).

SKBs are nice but don't hold as much resale value.

Beretta's are nice but I will never own another due to customer service issues I had with them.

Franchi made some a few years back. Decent quality but repairs may be an issue in the future.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I prefer the Browning's. I shoot a 20+ year old 26" bbl Citori 20ga and have never had any problems with it. It is tight, not sure about the tolerance comments, maybe that refers to newer models. Have shot a Red Label, both 12 and 20, but ended up selling them because they tended to kick me in the cheek bone.

When I was last looking at O/U's I tried a Weatherby, not sure of the model. I prefer to see a bit of barrel and it was one of very few that fit me that way. Came up like a Superposed.

If there is a gun club in your area maybe you could get a chance to try out some other folks guns to see what fits you.


----------

